# Anyone know anything about this?



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Just came across this picture on a website. Wondering if anyone knows anything about it? Caption said it's from ND.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I read a story about something like that, something about someone shooting a really nice buck in a fight, and then having to shoot the other buck because their antlers were tangled...


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I could be way off, but the story I had heard is that they had been watching these two for a while. When rifle opener rolled around they went out to where they expected to see them and saw one with his head down, then realized that he was dragging the other around. So they shot the one, then called the game warden and got a special tag for the other since he was still warm. It's pretty cool to see especially since they are so equal in antler size.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Doesn't really seem like fair chase shooting a buck that's draggin' around another one. I know it sure would be tempting though.
I suppose it's probably a judgement call from situation to situation.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Supposedly taken near Fryburg.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Hamm said:


> Doesn't really seem like fair chase shooting a buck that's draggin' around another one. I know it sure would be tempting though.
> I suppose it's probably a judgement call from situation to situation.


One deer was dead and the other wouldn't have much time left not being able to perform the necessities to survive. I'd way rather a human feast off the phenomenon rather than the predators getting 2 free meals and the mice knawing the antlers away.

I get your drift about it being too easy just to walk up and shoot, but the positives far outweigh the negatives in these cases IMO. :wink:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

So if you can get "lucky" and legally kill 2 deer with one bullet, then how come it is illegal to pick up a dead deer skull if you find it while out hunting....? Why can't you pick up the skull then get a tag for it? Seems kind of contradictory to me.
Or I also hear now that if you kill one with your car or pickup and want to keep the antlers that it is illegal now as well. I'm sure the "bigger" the road kill the less likely you would get the head. Doesn't seem to make sense.

Too many people making too many laws.......do we really need all these restraints......Overgoverning seems to pop into my head.

But its OK to pick up sheds....

But not in a Federal Refuge......

but I bet you could pickup up a Rabbit skull and thats OK.......


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

bandman said:


> Hamm said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't really seem like fair chase shooting a buck that's draggin' around another one. I know it sure would be tempting though.
> ...


I get what you're saying. With one deer dead the other was likely not far behind. But in a different situation where both bucks are still alive, probably not the best course of action, as the bucks would probably have a good chance of survival if able to break apart. Even if you would have two buck tags. But yes, in this situation I can see your point.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hamm said:


> Doesn't really seem like fair chase shooting a buck that's draggin' around another one. I know it sure would be tempting though.
> I suppose it's probably a judgement call from situation to situation.


Obviously, it's the *MOST* Ethical thing to do.

There could have been Larger deer in the area, that she passed up, so to put this deer out of it's misery.

The deer would have eventually starved and died, or been eaten maybe even alive by coyotes.

To see 2 deer like that, and there still together, obviously they *CAN'T* get free. So shooting them would be the ethical thing.

Good for her.

:sniper:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Hormones sure tend to get the best of them trophy bucks sometimes.  I can't remember which video it was (pretty sure Jim Shockey was doing commentary), but they actually took it into their own hands to free two healthy monsters themselves. I can't recall what all was involved, but I remember them cutting one of the antlers off w/ a chainsaw. It may have been out of season, but it was quite the generous sight to witness the two big boys going on there separate ways.
:beer:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

usmarine0352 said:


> Hamm said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't really seem like fair chase shooting a buck that's draggin' around another one. I know it sure would be tempting though.
> ...


Obviously. As I said, in that situation it was probably the best thing to do. And as I said, in another situation it may not be. Like when they can be freed, particularly from human help. It's a judgement call. 
If I come across two bucks that are locked together, I'm going to do what I can to get them apart, _if_ I believe they have a good chance of survival after the fact. 
If I came across the situation johnsona mentioned, I would likely kill the remaining buck as well, considering his chances for survival would be slim with him being so close to death.
I'm just saying you have to take in the circumstances. Different situations call for different actions. IMO.



bandman said:


> but they actually took it into their own hands to free two healthy monsters themselves. I can't recall what all was involved, but I remember them cutting one of the antlers off w/ a chainsaw. It may have been out of season, but it was quite the generous sight to witness the two big boys going on there separate ways.
> :beer:


Exactly. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> So if you can get "lucky" and legally kill 2 deer with one bullet,


???????  Where does it say that in the regs???? Or are you talking about this situation??


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

If the one is dead and the other draggi it and can't get free then be humane and put it down. She did the right thing :beer:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Just got this in an email:

*This was shot north of Fryburg, ND opening day. The lady had been watching the pair this fall, on opening morning she spied the one buck but his head was down dragging something. 
He later threw his head in the air and she noticed the second buck locked on the horns. She waited till season open at 11:00 am MT (they obviously weren't going any where very fast) and she shot.

Game warden was called and a special permit was given for the other buck (which was dead, but still warm).
*Basically like johnsona was saying. Two nice deer. :beer:


----------

